# Meike announces a 50mm f/1.2 lens for the RF mount



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 24, 2020)

> Lens maker Meike has announced a 50mm f/1.2 manual focus lens for the Canon RF mount. The new fast prime is only $359 USD.
> The Meike RF 50mm f/1.2 is available for preorder at Meike’s web site and is scheduled to begin shipping on August 15, 2020.
> *Meike 50mm f/1.2 Specification:*
> 
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## cuboci (Jul 24, 2020)

Who the hell is able to focus an f/1.2 lens manually? At least wide open? Does focus peaking make that practical?


----------



## Robert Marxreiter (Jul 24, 2020)

cuboci said:


> Who the hell is able to focus an f/1.2 lens manually? At least wide open? Does focus peaking make that practical?



I think the manual focus guide would be more precise here since it uses the same mechanism as the auto focus and gives you an indication of how far off you are and in what direction.


----------



## Konachu (Jul 24, 2020)

Robert Marxreiter said:


> I think the manual focus guide would be more precise here since it uses the same mechanism as the auto focus and gives you an indication of how far off you are and in what direction.


Looks like no electronics in the lens though. So focus guide will not work. You can only use focus peeking.


----------



## criscokkat (Jul 24, 2020)

cuboci said:


> Who the hell is able to focus an f/1.2 lens manually? At least wide open? Does focus peaking make that practical?


You do realize people have been manual focusing for over 60 years?

Canon even has a few less than f1 lenses, such as this f.095 one released in 1961:




__





CANON 50mm f/0.95 - Canon Camera Museum


Here, you can find out about Canon's S Lenses > 50-85mm > CANON 50mm f/0.95.



global.canon





It can be done, it just takes skill and practice. Focus Peaking is a handy tool that can make it much better, but on wide lenses or when stopped down it's not perfect. And critically sharp images still need to be checked using the eyeball. Luckily you can also zoom on these cameras to get it just right.


----------



## Ozarker (Jul 24, 2020)

cuboci said:


> Who the hell is able to focus an f/1.2 lens manually? At least wide open? Does focus peaking make that practical?


You assume, like so many others, that f/1.2 is only used for close-ups of subjects where much of the subject is out of focus? f/1.2 isn't any harder to focus than anything else if you have proper distance to subject. If one is going for a single facial feature (one eye) in focus... then it can be difficult. Wide aperture is about more than one eyed portraits.


----------



## Arod820 (Jul 24, 2020)

cuboci said:


> Who the hell is able to focus an f/1.2 lens manually? At least wide open? Does focus peaking make that practical?


Me or a first AC. The AC will probably ask “wtf is meike”.


----------



## Bert63 (Jul 24, 2020)

Never mind all this silliness - you do realize that as of today that the R5 is going to be released to ship in less than a week, right?


----------



## SteveC (Jul 24, 2020)

Bert63 said:


> Never mind all this silliness - you do realize that as of today that the R5 is going to be released to ship in less than a week, right?



Believe me I'm quite aware! Will my RP refurb get here first, I wonder?


----------



## navastronia (Jul 24, 2020)

Samples from the E-mount version in a video that went up last week:






From the photos included here, I have to say, I really dislike the way it renders  I'll be much happier to stick with my vintage Yashica 50/1.7


----------



## jedy (Jul 24, 2020)

navastronia said:


> Samples from the E-mount version in a video that went up last week:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Considering this lens is soft wide open (of course it’s no Canon 50mm f1.2 L RF) for the size and weight (plus the lack of EXIF data, lens hood and likely de-clicked aperture) I’d much rather have a smaller and lighter lens. Bigger, heavier lenses should have better optics or what’s the point.


----------



## gmon750 (Jul 24, 2020)

cuboci said:


> Who the hell is able to focus an f/1.2 lens manually? At least wide open? Does focus peaking make that practical?



Apprarently this company believes there is a big enough (and profitable) market for manual lenses to invest in it.


----------



## mppix (Jul 25, 2020)

criscokkat said:


> You do realize people have been manual focusing for over 60 years?
> 
> Canon even has a few less than f1 lenses, such as this f.095 one released in 1961:
> 
> ...


Back in the day, cameras had proper manual focus assist systems and the lenses were not that sharp to begin with.
All otus and mf lens users that I know use live view. Mirrorless may become very popular with them.


----------



## mb66energy (Jul 25, 2020)

cuboci said:


> Who the hell is able to focus an f/1.2 lens manually? At least wide open? Does focus peaking make that practical?


It is a matter of training and using the right technique. Focus peaking helps a lot at f/1.x and it is a good idea to catch the focus by varying it around the optimum setting two or three times getting closer and closer, like a sine function with ever smaller amplitude.
And for more or less static situations you have always the great magnifying glass function.


----------



## Adam Shutter Bug (Jul 25, 2020)

I may buy this. In the last 12 months I have really taken to MF primes having started buying classic lenses. My Helios 44-2 lives in my back and is stunning.


----------



## deleteme (Jul 26, 2020)

cuboci said:


> Who the hell is able to focus an f/1.2 lens manually? At least wide open? Does focus peaking make that practical?


Kind of like we did in the 70's? But with focus peaking we are probably as accurate as an old microprism screen.


----------



## deleteme (Jul 26, 2020)

jedy said:


> Considering this lens is soft wide open (of course it’s no Canon 50mm f1.2 L RF) for the size and weight (plus the lack of EXIF data, lens hood and likely de-clicked aperture) I’d much rather have a smaller and lighter lens. Bigger, heavier lenses should have better optics or what’s the point.


Fair enough but $359? 
I would also withhold judgement of the IQ until we can actually judge from something other than a web video.


----------

